
What do you guys think about my startup? - swipecity
I&#x27;m the co-founder of this startup http:&#x2F;&#x2F;swipecity.xyz&#x2F;, what do you guys think ? Basicaly, we install beacons on monuments, historic buildings and when you pass nearby, you receive information on the object. You can download the app, and criticise it, I&#x27;m looking for feedback. Thanks :)
======
dev1n
Looks like it'd be fun tech for a museum too. Instead of having those podium
things where people read about the artwork just have museum visitors download
the "Museum of Modern Art" app and use your beacons to transmit info.

Cool!

~~~
swipecity
Yes we are working on a API so it would be easier to integrate content on the
app and asign beacons to it, in the future we want to integrate muséums too.
The idea is, one App for one city to explore it's culture. You won't need an
app for one museum, and another app for another museum, and another app to
explore the city. Thanks for your comment.

~~~
drusepth
You might also look at the geocaching community. They might make for some
great partners to get the word out about your startup's use & potential to a
slice of your target market. Probably just need to coordinate some event(s)
and donate/lend some of your hardware and you could find some loyal fans.

Not sure if it'd work out or be worth it, of course, but an idea.

~~~
swipecity
Great idea, I'll dig it up. Thanks for your input.

------
jonkiddy
Why beacons and not a GPS/geofence system? Is there some advantage to using
beacons I'm not familiar with?

~~~
swipecity
Our target users are tourists, and tourists don't have internet connection
when they travel, so the app is loaded with all the data when you download it,
and the data is showed when you pass nearby a beacon, no need for internet,
you just have to turn on your Bluetooth. We have tougth about using the GPS,
and geofences, but withouth internet connection, it's not precise.

~~~
drusepth
Is this only available in select locations/cities, then? I'm not sure I'd
terribly like a huge app downloading a world of information for monuments and
things in cities/countries I'll never use.

It might be a good idea to look into post-install "city pack" downloads, where
you can download some subset of data for cities you care about (or are about
to travel to). Might be kind of neat also, and opens up a cognitive gate to
letting people potentially just "browse" beacon information remotely in the
cities they care about.

~~~
swipecity
We are doing a pilot projet in Québec city rigth now, our plan is to expand
into other cities in the future. So right now when you download the app you
just get the info of Québec city. Thanks for your suggestion. :)

------
lun4r
Fantastic.

~~~
swipecity
Thanks. If you have downloaded the app, I would love some feedback.

